

US Army to Turn Gulf Spill Oil Into Asphalt With Experimental Chemical - wherespaul
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/05/us-army-gulf-spill-oil-asphalt-experimental-chemical-video.php#

======
ryandvm
Pave the earth to save the earth.

